# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  SOS URGENCE pour un jeune malinois Metz et alentours

## 20pattes57

Voici Cartouche un jeune mâle malinois de 18/19 mois. Il est gentil mais sans éducation, ni puce ni rien du tout. 

Son maître vient d'être hospitalisé et sera opéré le 22/03/21 du cur. Il est d'accord pour s'en séparer.

J'ai trouvé une association pour le couvrir mais elle n'a *aucune FA de disponible* pour accueillir ce loulou. 
Je ne connais pas ses ententes chiens et chats.

C'est un *SOS* que je lance. Aujourd'hui Cartouche a été enfermé dans une cuisine et il sera laissé seul dans l'appartement cette nuit car aucune solution pour lui.

*Qui peut l'aider ?*

----------


## 20pattes57

Un *ÉNORME* *MERCI* à l'association *Bergers Belges en Détresse*  :: ou BBD pour les intimes. 

Frédérique vient de traverser la France d'Ouest en Est pour venir le chercher. Elle fait le trajet AR dans la journée. :: 

Chapeau bas pour sa réactivité et son engagement. Encore 1000 mercis pour Cartouche qui va avoir une 2de chance.

----------

